# Assistant Passenger Conductor Trainee Training



## Lew Archer

Hi, I am looking to apply for a Assistant Passenger Conductor Trainee position and would like to ask what the training consists of? I read this is the job ad....

"the incumbent will be required to successfully complete a seven- to eight-week training course including classroom instruction and fieldwork followed by extensive qualifying and on the job training associated with the assigned Crew Base"

Would the seven to eight week training course be done in my area? Or is it someplace else?

Thanks.


----------



## Acela150

The training is done in Wilmington, DE. You will need to qualify on NORAC which is a Book of Rules, Signals, and many other things. You WILL need to memorize it IIRC. Keep in mind Amtrak hires at 21.


----------



## had8ley

Also, depending on what zone you're in, don't plan on any regularity in your life as you'll probably ride the extra board for up to five or six years. :help:


----------



## Conductor - SAC

you will go to Wilimington Deleware for 2 months of classroom traning, all expenses paid by Amtrak. If you sucessfully complete your classroom training, when you get back to your asigned rew base you will have some "On the Job" training. Basicly you will follow around senior conductors and get time to pratice when you learnined in Wilmington and learn how all the books apply to real-life. If you sucessfully complete the OTJ training you will then 'mark-up' to the Extraboard for your asigned crew base. You will stay on the extraboard until your seniority is high enough to hold an asignment. Working the extraboard you will be owned by the railroad, forget dating, social event, and family life. You are on-call 24 hours a day6-7 days a week, and have to be able to make it to work within two hours of being called in. Good Luck

-Nick

Conductor, Sacramento, CA


----------



## Lew Archer

Nick-

I see you are in Sacrament, I am too. I assume I will be working on the Capital Corridor and the Zephyr??

Does that mean I would work from say, Sac to some stop east? Or Could I go as far as Chicago?

Do you like working out of Sacramento?

**EVERYONE**

What is the pay once you are on the job? Can one obtain a copy of the study materials now and start ready before training? Two months of class room seems like a long time, what topics are taught. Is Amtrak a steady job to have (chances of lay-offs)?


----------



## Conductor SAC

Zephyr is based out of Oakland, you would work the extra-board in sac, so Capitol Corridor, San Joaquin, and Coast Starlight primarily. Conductors are bound by hours of service, so you can only work a max of 12 hours before you have to be relived, layovers are San Jose, Kalamath Falls, San Luis Obisbo, and Bakersfield. Sacramento is a great crew base, chances are you would be hire for sac, but forced to mark-up in Oakland, it takes a bit of seniority to hold the extraboard in sac, most peolpe that get hired for sac get bumped off the board as soon as they mark up and wind up working the Oakland crew base. good luck

-Nick


----------



## Pete

Nick,

So how many hours per pay period does one average while doing extra board? What is the pay scale for Assistant Passenger Conductor?

Thanks!


----------



## Tonyc6567

What does the extra board means?


----------



## AlanB

Tonyc6567 said:


> What does the extra board means?


It means that you don't have a regular work schedule on a particular train. You only work when another conductor calls in sick, goes on vacation, or is otherwise unable to work. Amtrak will still guarantee you a certain number of hours each month, but you could end up working a full month or only part of the month depending on things.


----------



## Heidi

Could anyone offer me more information on the initial training session (Asst. Pax Conductor) in Wilmington? I was told at an orientation/pre-test meeting very recently that the training was ten weeks long. Really? Ten weeks at some hotel in Delaware? Or is it two months as I've read in other forums, with a couple weeks of training at home? Do we get a break or get sent home at any time? Weekends off to explore the region? I've worked several jobs in the airline industry and was never subject to such lengthy training away from home!

I'm in Shelby, Montana and would be working the Empire Builder. Does anyone know, roughly, how many hours I could expect each month if I were on the Extraboard?

Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## rrdude

Heidi said:


> Could anyone offer me more information on the initial training session (Asst. Pax Conductor) in Wilmington? I was told at an orientation/pre-test meeting very recently that the training was ten weeks long. Really? Ten weeks at some hotel in Delaware? Or is it two months as I've read in other forums, with a couple weeks of training at home? Do we get a break or get sent home at any time? Weekends off to explore the region? I've worked several jobs in the airline industry and was never subject to such lengthy training away from home!
> 
> I'm in Shelby, Montana and would be working the Empire Builder. Does anyone know, roughly, how many hours I could expect each month if I were on the Extraboard?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


Can't offer any knowledge on time spent in DE, I can however offer unsolicited advice on typing "too much" info about where you are, and what routes you will be working.

Hang on, I'm no "Identify Theft" paranoid-psycho, just offering advice to a new hire, that, _some, _ and I stress "some" at the RR you will be working for, might not like the fact that you are posting...........

There are still some oddballs out there, and they only need some made-up reason.....


----------



## Acela150

Lol Delaware is one of the most boring state in America if you ask me. Not much to do. Very little history. The history is 20 minutes north by Amtrak in Philadelphia. Just my opinion.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

What is great about Delaware is that it's not far from big cities, history, beach/shores, mountains, etc. without the pains of living in these areas.


----------



## OBS

IIRC, for a portion of the time, you will be in class 6 days a week. But I have had groups of students traveling on the weekend to/from other cities in the corridor just to get away for the day.


----------



## Heidi

Thanks for the advice, rrdude, although I'm not sure I completely understand the need for discretion... I'm simply trying to do a little info-gathering.

As for Delaware, I'm sure I'll be able to find something or somewhere nearby to entertain myself. I was more curious about the actual length of time in class and what kind of free time we had in the 8 or 10 weeks away from home. Thanks all!


----------



## VentureForth

Working on the Empire Builder route is very prime pickin's. I would think that newbies would be relegated to the NEC or somewhere considered "low" on the totem pole. Higher seniority ACs could pitch a fit and cry foul.


----------



## OBS

VentureForth said:


> Working on the Empire Builder route is very prime pickin's. I would think that newbies would be relegated to the NEC or somewhere considered "low" on the totem pole. Higher seniority ACs could pitch a fit and cry foul.


When you are hired, it is for a specific crew base location. I personally would have NEC very high on my totem pole, where 99% of the time, I would be home every night vs spending 3 days or nights a week

in a hotel room. jmho


----------



## AlanB

OBS said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the Empire Builder route is very prime pickin's. I would think that newbies would be relegated to the NEC or somewhere considered "low" on the totem pole. Higher seniority ACs could pitch a fit and cry foul.
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hired, it is for a specific crew base location. I personally would have NEC very high on my totem pole, where 99% of the time, I would be home every night vs spending 3 days or nights a week
> 
> in a hotel room. jmho
Click to expand...

Agreed! 

Someone is hired for a specific crew base, where you are then low man on the totem pole.

And the NEC would be considered by many to be a prime location. In addition to your reasons, one also gets higher speed running and one doesn't have to contend with freight dispatchers that consider you to be a low priority. One only deals with Amtrak dispatchers, who of course know what the priorities are.


----------



## Daniel

I'm just looking into this...where do I apply?


----------



## Daniel

I'm looking for a career change, getting out of medicine. Is this something that I can accomplish since I am already middle aged?


----------



## Mike

Do u get your own hotel room in DE?


----------



## OBS

Mike said:


> Do u get your own hotel room in DE?


yes


----------



## Shortline

Daniel said:


> I'm looking for a career change, getting out of medicine. Is this something that I can accomplish since I am already middle aged?


I can't speak for Amtrak specifically, never worked for them, but it's common in the Industry to hire people with life experience. Something to think about, depending on what career track you follow-I'm not sure if On Board Service personnel fall under Railroad Retirement or not like a Conductor/Engineer does. RR Retirement is absolutely fantastic (assuming Congress keeps their hands off of it) but does have some drawbacks for those starting later in life-Generally hile you only need 5 years of service to be vested in the program, to gain full retirement bennefits, you need to have 30 years of service with the railroad. With 30 years of service, you can retire and draw on it beginning at age 60. If you won't have 30 full years in before you plan to retire, you will not earn the full retirement, it will be a decreased rate. If you already have other retirement plans, or investments, may not be that big of an issue for you. You typically cannnot draw RR Retirement AND Social Security. At full retirement (60/30 or greater) you will not get any Social Security in fact (the RRB programs are sort of combined with, but separate from, SS), but if you retire with less than full retirement, you will get either SS or RR Retirement portion of the greater of the two. (Note-I'm NOT a RR Retirement expert, check with the RRB for full details on how you will be affected!) The cool thing about RR retirement, is if you are married, even your spouse will draw a retirement, roughly equal to about 40% of what your retirement comes to, give or take. I am curious though, if the OBS crews pay into and get RR Retirement? EB OBS, can you answer that?

As to your age being a problem, I think you will find the opposite is actually true-Railroads typically want to hire people who have generally settled down, are responsible, are more concerned with working than partying, and bring their experience with them. They especially like to hire ex military, police, paramedics, etc who are used to change, can easily adapt to the shift work/on call work, etc. I would think coming from the medical field, may be a plus for you depending on what you did. If you worked high stress volitile areas in medicine, like the ER, ambulances, night work as an X ray tech and on call type stuff, be sure and emphasize that in your resume.


----------



## OBS

Shortline said:


> Daniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a career change, getting out of medicine. Is this something that I can accomplish since I am already middle aged?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Amtrak specifically, never worked for them, but it's common in the Industry to hire people with life experience. Something to think about, depending on what career track you follow-I'm not sure if On Board Service personnel fall under Railroad Retirement or not like a Conductor/Engineer does. RR Retirement is absolutely fantastic (assuming Congress keeps their hands off of it) but does have some drawbacks for those starting later in life-Generally hile you only need 5 years of service to be vested in the program, to gain full retirement bennefits, you need to have 30 years of service with the railroad. With 30 years of service, you can retire and draw on it beginning at age 60. If you won't have 30 full years in before you plan to retire, you will not earn the full retirement, it will be a decreased rate. If you already have other retirement plans, or investments, may not be that big of an issue for you. You typically cannnot draw RR Retirement AND Social Security. At full retirement (60/30 or greater) you will not get any Social Security in fact (the RRB programs are sort of combined with, but separate from, SS), but if you retire with less than full retirement, you will get either SS or RR Retirement portion of the greater of the two. (Note-I'm NOT a RR Retirement expert, check with the RRB for full details on how you will be affected!) The cool thing about RR retirement, is if you are married, even your spouse will draw a retirement, roughly equal to about 40% of what your retirement comes to, give or take. I am curious though, if the OBS crews pay into and get RR Retirement? EB OBS, can you answer that?
> 
> As to your age being a problem, I think you will find the opposite is actually true-Railroads typically want to hire people who have generally settled down, are responsible, are more concerned with working than partying, and bring their experience with them. They especially like to hire ex military, police, paramedics, etc who are used to change, can easily adapt to the shift work/on call work, etc. I would think coming from the medical field, may be a plus for you depending on what you did. If you worked high stress volitile areas in medicine, like the ER, ambulances, night work as an X ray tech and on call type stuff, be sure and emphasize that in your resume.
Click to expand...

Yes, OBS employees are covered by RR Retirement.


----------



## Shortline

OBS said:


> Shortline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a career change, getting out of medicine. Is this something that I can accomplish since I am already middle aged?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Amtrak specifically, never worked for them, but it's common in the Industry to hire people with life experience. Something to think about, depending on what career track you follow-I'm not sure if On Board Service personnel fall under Railroad Retirement or not like a Conductor/Engineer does. RR Retirement is absolutely fantastic (assuming Congress keeps their hands off of it) but does have some drawbacks for those starting later in life-Generally hile you only need 5 years of service to be vested in the program, to gain full retirement bennefits, you need to have 30 years of service with the railroad. With 30 years of service, you can retire and draw on it beginning at age 60. If you won't have 30 full years in before you plan to retire, you will not earn the full retirement, it will be a decreased rate. If you already have other retirement plans, or investments, may not be that big of an issue for you. You typically cannnot draw RR Retirement AND Social Security. At full retirement (60/30 or greater) you will not get any Social Security in fact (the RRB programs are sort of combined with, but separate from, SS), but if you retire with less than full retirement, you will get either SS or RR Retirement portion of the greater of the two. (Note-I'm NOT a RR Retirement expert, check with the RRB for full details on how you will be affected!) The cool thing about RR retirement, is if you are married, even your spouse will draw a retirement, roughly equal to about 40% of what your retirement comes to, give or take. I am curious though, if the OBS crews pay into and get RR Retirement? EB OBS, can you answer that?
> 
> As to your age being a problem, I think you will find the opposite is actually true-Railroads typically want to hire people who have generally settled down, are responsible, are more concerned with working than partying, and bring their experience with them. They especially like to hire ex military, police, paramedics, etc who are used to change, can easily adapt to the shift work/on call work, etc. I would think coming from the medical field, may be a plus for you depending on what you did. If you worked high stress volitile areas in medicine, like the ER, ambulances, night work as an X ray tech and on call type stuff, be sure and emphasize that in your resume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, OBS employees are covered by RR Retirement.
Click to expand...

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Acela150

OBS said:


> Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u get your own hotel room in DE?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

Where are new employees put up in WIL?


----------



## OBS

Acela150 said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u get your own hotel room in DE?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are new employees put up in WIL?
Click to expand...

I'll have to check...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Acela150 said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u get your own hotel room in DE?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are new employees put up in WIL?
Click to expand...

Well, if Wilm/Delaware would help foot the bill for the river front hotel, it would be within walking distance of the training center. But that hotel is apparently a hot issue right now, so I don't know if it will get built or not.


----------



## OBS

OBS said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u get your own hotel room in DE?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are new employees put up in WIL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to check...
Click to expand...

The last class was housed at the Marriott Exec u stay...(?)...does that sound familiar?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

OBS said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u get your own hotel room in DE?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are new employees put up in WIL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to check...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last class was housed at the Marriott Exec u stay...(?)...does that sound familiar?
Click to expand...

http://www.execustay.com/furnished-apartments/wilmington-de/residences-at-city-center/index.php


----------



## DropDaSignal

Hey guys, seeing this is a great place to ask these types of questions involving conductor jobs at Amtrak I thought I'd go ahead.

First off I'm a huge transportation junkie with a vested interest in both planes and trains, and working on either one would arguably be one of the pinnecles of my life.

I recently applied to the open position for AC with a crewbase at NYP (NYC) and have some questions regarding it.

First, depending on the needs of the system do they put you up on ES or NEC service? Can you also be crewed for KS as well?

Secondly, compared to other bases, how bad is the extraboard at NYC, is it quick to get off of or so packed that forget being social for a good 6 years?

Thirdly, I'm guessing outside specific trains, layovers are rare if you work out of New York but can happen if you work the Vermonter or no?

and,

Finally, Being young at 23, does having a solid working career help? I've been promoted to supervisor at my current job and happen to be one of the top workers at every job I've held. Sure I do "young" things but forget about doing that if a job needs me at any time.

Thanks for all your help, hope to see you out on the rails!


----------



## Samantha

Daniel said:


> I'm just looking into this...where do I apply?


Check the websites of various railways. They all have their own hiring postings.


----------



## hi

Does anyone know how bad the extra board is at LAX? I am fairly far along with my hiring process and should know in a few weeks if I get to go to Delaware in Aug/Sep?? How long does one have to be on the extra board until they are fully on a set schedule?


----------



## martin

hi said:


> Does anyone know how bad the extra board is at LAX? I am fairly far along with my hiring process and should know in a few weeks if I get to go to Delaware in Aug/Sep?? How long does one have to be on the extra board until they are fully on a set schedule?


So you've been hired as an AC? If so would you be willing to answer some questions about the hiring process?

1. What kinds of things does Amtrak look for in a possible candidate?

2. What can make someone standout on an application?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Wilbert Miller

I want to apply for this position, but nothing leads to the application. Please send me the application.

Wil Miller


----------



## MrFSS

Wilbert Miller said:


> I want to apply for this position, but nothing leads to the application. Please send me the application.
> 
> Wil Miller


 We are not Amtrak. You need to contact them direct.


----------



## Susan suddon

How would it be to have chicago as my base. ?


----------



## FormerOBS

I hired out as an onboard service attendant in January, 1987, just before my 41st birthday. Worked OBS on many different trains and different jobs based in D.C. These included the Capitol Ltd. to Chicago, the Palmetto to Savannah, the Montrealer to Montreal, the Night Owl to New York and Boston, and some N.E. Corridor trains. Some of these train schedules have changed significantly since 1987. Later that year I transferred to Auto Train because the jobs on the Montrealer were cut, resulting in a surplus of manpower on D.C.-based regular service.

Onboard Service attendants are covered under the railroad retirement system. However, I had already contributed to Social Security for 25 years when I started working for Amtrak. In June, I retired from Amtrak at the age of 68, with 310 months (almost 26 years) of service. Several months were not counted because of sick leave or being away from the job for various other personal reasons. I don't fully understand the byzantine provisions of railroad retirement. I can tell you for certain that my current retirement income would be far better if I had stayed for the full 30 years (360 months), or if I could get full credit for all those years I contributed to Social Security. But 360 months would mean working for over four more years and retiring at the age of 72, or maybe older. Onboard service can be very physically demanding, largely because of the odd hours, short sleep, rapid turnarounds, irregular meals, and various issues that are just part of the job. I don't think many people over 60 are up to it. It was a real challenge for me over the past few years. In fact, there are a lot of people well under 60 who would have a hard time doing the job. Remember, Onboard Service employees are not considered operating employees because they have no role in actually moving the train. For this reason, they are not covered under the Federal Hours of Service law. Operating employees are guaranteed that their shifts will not exceed 12 hours, and they get federally mandated, guaranteed rest periods. Not so for O.B.S.

This thread has discussed both Assistant Conductor jobs, so I'm not sure what you will want to do. I, myself, was ineligible for an operating job because of imperfect color vision. I'd probably have done better financially if I'd been able to get an operating job. But I think I'll be able to get by OK on this income, and I'm ornery enough to live a long time.

I'm not sure how helpful this information will be, but I hope it helps you to make the right decision for you. Best of luck to you.

Tom


----------



## FormerOBS

The second-to-last paragraph should refer to Assistant Conductor and Onboard Service jobs. The system won't let me edit. maybe I did something wrong.

I should add that Amtrak has a 401-K program, but Onboard Service employees (and I think all agreement-covered employees) must pay 100% of the contribution. The Company matches the contribution for Management employees ONLY, but not for any body else, as far as I know. Personally, I've always felt that Management needed it the least, but what do I know?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Interesting info Tom! So you're not allowed to collect Social Security in addition to RR Retirement? And what about Health Insurance vs Medicare????

Do Amtrak retirees have the same Insurance as In-Service ones?

The 401-K rip off is typical of most work places where the Big Shots that need it the least get the gravy, and the ones that actually do the work get the left overs!

And is there anything your Union can do about this under Collective Bargaining?

I already knew about the Sick Leave policy which is also a disgrace!


----------



## SarahZ

Susan suddon said:


> How would it be to have chicago as my base. ?


I'm not sure what you mean.

Are you asking what it's like to live in Chicago, or are you asking how many hours you'd work, how much rest you'd get, etc?


----------



## FormerOBS

The checks I've been getting do not have an accompanying breakdown of the sources. As I said, I don't truly understand the system, although it's been "explained" to me numerous times. Philosophical question: If you hear the explanation and still don't understand it, can you say the issue was ever really explained? Some of the funding comes from Railroad Retirement, and some comes from Social Security, but it is all administered through Railroad Retirement. At least one "explanation" says that the difference is actually just a matter of administration, and you still get as much as you would if the S.S.I. portion was paid through S.S.I. I can only say that after 52 years in the work force, I was expecting more.

The health insurance is pretty good for employees. I had an inguinal hernia repair, lower back surgery, neck surgery, and two hip replacements during my time at Amtrak; and except for losing the months for Railroad Retirement credit, I did pretty well. Hopefully Amtrak will continue to provide that for employees. I'm now on Medicare, but I'm continuing my Amtrak policy as a supplemental, so I should have the same coverage when all's said and done. Basically the same for dental. I had a conversation with a waitress recently and we concluded that with wait staff, it's the knees that go; with Onboard Service, it's the hips. Of course, that's an over-generalization.


----------



## FormerOBS

Forgot to address your question about Union involvement. I don't know how much the Union can do about the terms of the 401-K, but I suspect not too much. As I've said many times before, the Union is a valuable thing for the employees, but its real power nowadays is grossly exaggerated. Many of the exaggerations come from people who are opposed to Unions because it's in their financial interests to oppose them; or from people who are such staunch believers in rugged individualization that they oppose all collective action; or from past or present Union members who resent paying the dues; or from people who have no personal involvement with Unions, but believe what they've been told by anti-Unionists; or from people who didn't pay attention in history class; and probably lots of people with other ideas and agendas.

The Unions savor whatever victories they get, and lick their wounds after every setback. We had an issue over layover time a few years ago. The proposed new contract said O.B.S. crews were guaranteed a certain minimum layover time at turnaround points. Those of us on the Auto Train realized immediately that our layover time was shorter, so we would either get a schedule adjustment, or pay for the time. We voted to accept the contract, but the Company insisted that we were an exception to the new rule. That didn't make sense to us because the contract did not mention any such exception. We took it to an "impartial" arbitrator, who agreed with the Company. Go figure.

When I hear about excessive Union power in 2014, I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

Tom


----------



## neroden

The Railroad Retirement system predates Social Security. As I understand it, when Social Security was established, Railroad Retirement was redefined to be made up of "Tiers", with the first tier being whatever Social Security would have paid (basically), and the later tiers being the excess over that. (Railroad Retirement provides more money than Social Security. Unfortunately Social Security really doesn't provide very much.)


----------



## HLantz

I have been out of work for a while. I just accepted a position at a bank for a bank position at 13.00 a hour. I received a call from a resume I submitted to amtrak to be a assistant train conductor. I am supposed to start training for the bank on Monday. On Tuesday Amtrak wants me to go to Chicago for testing. Should I take the for sure job or forgo the bank job and go for testing with Amtrack.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

The for sure job you fool.


----------



## Alice

Green Maned Lion said:


> The for sure job you fool.


Agree


----------



## railiner

I don't know about that.....if your heart is set on working for Amtrak, and you think you're well qualified with a good chance of getting hired, I would go for the Amtak job. I may be wrong, but believe that it is much easier to get another opportunity to get a job as a bank teller, than getting on at Amtrak....

Of course if you're in "dire straits" financially, then perhaps it would be better to take a sure offer...


----------



## Bob Dylan

If your financially able to live while trying for the Amtrak job until you are actually hired and start training,I say go for it!

Working in a bank for a sub- middle class wage for awhile is OK if there is a chance for advancement and its a career track job with benefits etc but knowing how the economy is and what greed heads most financial institutions are I'd think this is not for me!

Good luck, keep us posted! Hope to ride your train someday if you go with the Amtrak opportunity!


----------



## Green Maned Lion

In this economy, unless you are independently wealthy, you are an idiot to not take a job offered to you that you can do. I have an MBA working for me; you don't want to know what I pay him- it would make you sad.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Give him a raise Lion, you can't take it with you!


----------



## VentureForth

Uh oh! Don't let jimhudson think you're a 1%'er!


----------



## Bob Dylan

VentureForth said:


> Uh oh! Don't let jimhudson think you're a 1%'er!


----------



## VentureForth

We all know you're in the top 2%. Otherwise, how can you afford to take the train?


----------



## Green Maned Lion

What makes you think I'm particularly wealthy? I'm paying him as a Salesman primarily. He isn't my best, why should I pay him more?


----------



## Jason

My question has to do with the training in Wilmingham DE. When you are there for 8 weeks, how far is your hotel? I mean, how do ya get there and back? Do shopping? Get around. Is it all via taxi or bus? Coming from CA to DE is going to be interesting to say the least. Any insight from those who have been there for a long duration.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I live in northern DE so I can give you some insight.

I think I know where the training facility is (not positve, though). It's near the train station and that area is in a revitalization period. I don't know which hotel they will put you up in, but it will most likely be in downtown Wilm.

There is a grocery store near the train station.

There are plenty of buses to get you around for shopping. And there are two malls on bus routes in additon to many shopping centers.

Some of the buses run on Saturday's and Sunday. http://www.dartfirststate.com/

You can also train SEPTA up to Philadelphia.


----------



## Jason

Thank you Amtrak Blue. The training center is by the AAA ballpark on High Speed Drive off of 95. From the satelite view there is not much around. I was looking also at taking the train to Philly and to Washington. I have family in both places that I havent seen forever. Thanks so much for the help and the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

That's where I'm thinking, near the Blue Rocks stadium. Actually, I just remembered there is a new hotel right there, attached to the Chase Center. Don't know if Amtrak uses that hotel now, or not. There are restaurants along the river walk near there. And some new shops/condos/apartments. I don't know what the stores are as I just drive by them when I go down there for walks along the river. The grocery store is across the river (using the Market Street bridge near the station).

Once you know what hotel you'll be in, you can check the DART website to find which buses would get you around.

You mentioned the difference between CA and DE...I will see for myself in a few weeks when I go out to the Bay Area, via LA (on trains, of course). I've never been to the west coast.


----------



## Acela150

It's worth noting that you will have plenty of studying to do. So I wouldn't plan on spending much time socializing.


----------



## roadman3313

Class starts 9/8 for a projected 7 new Assistant Conductors out of Oakland, CA (Capitol Corridor, San Joaquin, California Zephyr, and Oakland Yard) and projected 5 new Assistant Conductors out of Sacramento (Capitol Corridor, San Joaquin, and Coast Starlight). Should be nice to get additional staffing. I had to back out as I have a few other things I'd like to do before being "owned" by the railroad but it sounds like a great opportunity! If you are in that class... best of luck!


----------



## Thirdrail7

Jason said:


> Thank you Amtrak Blue. The training center is by the AAA ballpark on High Speed Drive off of 95. From the satelite view there is not much around. I was looking also at taking the train to Philly and to Washington. I have family in both places that I havent seen forever. Thanks so much for the help and the info. Much appreciated.


They usually have a van at the disposal of your class. My suggestion is you don't use it to travel to Atlantic City for a night out on the town. Such actions are frowned upon.


----------



## Jason

AmtrakBlue said:


> That's where I'm thinking, near the Blue Rocks stadium. Actually, I just remembered there is a new hotel right there, attached to the Chase Center. Don't know if Amtrak uses that hotel now, or not. There are restaurants along the river walk near there. And some new shops/condos/apartments. I don't know what the stores are as I just drive by them when I go down there for walks along the river. The grocery store is across the river (using the Market Street bridge near the station).
> 
> Once you know what hotel you'll be in, you can check the DART website to find which buses would get you around.
> 
> You mentioned the difference between CA and DE...I will see for myself in a few weeks when I go out to the Bay Area, via LA (on trains, of course). I've never been to the west coast.


Thanks for all the info. I have been trying to do the research online to see the surrounding Area, and many folks have said I need to do a day in philly when I am out there. I dont know. Like Engineer's post, much of the time will be spent studying, but then again, I was able to crunch it in during college so well see. Thanks again.


----------



## Jon Blanco

Simple question in regards to the 8 week training. While i'm there they are only paying for my lodging and meals and I need to make sure I have enough money to cover my personal bills until I complete the training and have a Job Location?


----------



## Triley

Jon Blanco said:


> Simple question in regards to the 8 week training. While i'm there they are only paying for my lodging and meals and I need to make sure I have enough money to cover my personal bills until I complete the training and have a Job Location?


I'm not sure what your question actually is.

Rest assured that there _is_ a training rate paid to you, though I can not tell you what exactly that training rate would be, as it varies by union. Same with meal pay. I can tell you that as an LSA I received $64/training day (M-F), and $22.95/day for meals, even though the hotel they had us in gave free breakfast. That being said, you can wait and see if someone else here can tell you training pay will be, or else I suggest you just wait for the new hire packet in the mail. In there you will be find your job offer which should detail your training rate, as well as where you will be put up for lodging. In DC there's two hotels we use (which is where they sent us for training), but I've heard that in Wilmington (where Engineers and ACs train) they will either use a hotel or something kind of like a corporate leased apartment.

Also, welcome aboard! It's tough getting acclimated, and you will hear a lot of negativity, but try to ignore it. There are some really good people out there. Take it from me, I've just finished my on the job training yesterday, and tomorrow I'm marking up to the BOS extra board!


----------



## AsstPassConductor

Asst. Conductor Training pay is $15.75/hr. While in Delaware you will be paid 40 hours per week plus $25 a day for meals. Lodging is provided. If it is still the same place, the hotel has "breakfast". I hope you like chewy granola bars. A large passenger van is afforded to each class for going to/from school and running errands around town. Pay periods are two weeks long and pay is disbursed two weeks after that. Depending on when class starts relative to the pay period, the first check won't arrive for three to four weeks.

Once at your crew base the $15.75/hr rate continues and is paid based on actual working hours until you mark up.


----------



## andersone

Welcome aboard, and remember the great traditions of your profession.

Many have gone before you who have made the rails proud.


----------



## inthegauge

Great. A thousand more foamers who think they know everything about railroading. Because they've waved at or taken pictures of lots of trains. Most have terrible social skills in an environment surrounded by people.

Love Amtrak trains? Ride em. Don't apply. We are professionals, not just out for a paid train ride.

This site is full of foamers, and while its great to have a hobby, Foamers need not apply for these jobs.


----------



## Paulus

inthegauge said:


> Great. A thousand more foamers who think they know everything about railroading. Because they've waved at or taken pictures of lots of trains. Most have terrible social skills in an environment surrounded by people.


----------



## SarahZ

inthegauge said:


> Great. A thousand more foamers who think they know everything about railroading. Because they've waved at or taken pictures of lots of trains. Most have terrible social skills in an environment surrounded by people.
> 
> Love Amtrak trains? Ride em. Don't apply. We are professionals, not just out for a paid train ride.
> 
> This site is full of foamers, and while its great to have a hobby, Foamers need not apply for these jobs.


You do realize many members of this site are current or former OBS, right?


----------



## OBS

unfortunately, the attitude shown is shared by many in the RR industry....

OTOH, good luck TRILEY!


----------



## Bob Dylan

inthegauge said:


> Great. A thousand more foamers who think they know everything about railroading. Because they've waved at or taken pictures of lots of trains. Most have terrible social skills in an environment surrounded by people.
> 
> Love Amtrak trains? Ride em. Don't apply. We are professionals, not just out for a paid train ride.
> 
> This site is full of foamers, and while its great to have a hobby, Foamers need not apply for these jobs.


Bet your tips aren't what they could be Scrooge!
Ever hear the saying that if you love what you do for a living you'll never spend a day working? Most of us, no matter what our careers, work very hard for the money, but loving what you do is the way to roll!

I hope I never have to ride on your train no matter what your job,you must be a very unhappy person and this kind of attitude makes being around people like you an unpleasant experience!

Hopefully you dont pass this attitude on to new hires when they are training, maybe you should move to freight!


----------



## FormerOBS

Loving your job is important, no matter what that job may be.

Railfans who come into railroad jobs are sometimes looked upon with suspicion because they often know more about the industry than a typical (non-railfan) new hire would know. There are some veterans who feel threatened by this. There are also new hire railfans who look and act like know-it-alls. Veterans may not feel threatened by them, but they can feel insulted by them.

The trick is to enter the job with a certain degree of humility. Don't act like you know everything. You don't. It's clear that railfans do know more than a typical new hire knows; but they certainly don't know the details of the job the way a veteran knows them. Use the job as a means to enhance and increase your knowledge. Don't use it as a free ticket on an ego trip.

In my own case, I never hid my railroad interest. Maybe I should have, at least in the beginning. But I approached veterans by showing my curiosity, rather than showing off my prior knowledge. Eventually the veterans accepted me on a basis of mutual respect. Before I retired, I was the train's go-to guy for all questions related to railroad history. But even after working there for over 25 years, I was learning things.

People asked me how I could have railroads as both my job and my hobby. I responded by telling them my job involved passenger service on a modern railroad. My hobby, on the other hand, involved railroad history ands practice, with an emphasis on steam locomotives, timetable/train order operation, jointed ("stick") rail, cabooses on freight trains, full crews, LCL, and all the things that characterized railroad operations 60-70 years ago. I like people, so I liked many things about my job. And I was on the rails, which is as close as you can get to those days in the past. But I always tried to keep one foot in the real world, even if the other foot was in the past.

Tom


----------



## greatcats

I nominate Tom for AU member of the year. I appreciate your excellent information and viewpoints.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

greatcats said:


> I nominate Tom for AU member of the year. I appreciate your excellent information and viewpoints.


What!?! There's an AU member of the year? Dang, I should have behaved myself this year (on AU and at the gathering). :giggle:


----------



## GG-1

AmtrakBlue said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate Tom for AU member of the year. I appreciate your excellent information and viewpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> What!?! There's an AU member of the year? Dang, I should have behaved myself this year (on AU and at the gathering). :giggle:
Click to expand...

:giggle: :help: :wub:  :lol:


----------



## FormerOBS

You think I behaved? You weren't watching!

tom


----------



## TheTuck

The railroad wants employees who can stay focused amidst a sometimes stressful, tiring and thankless job environment. All new employees are trained from scratch, so what you knew about trains before doesn't impress anyone. As was said earlier, it can be perceived as arrogance. It can also hinder your ability to learn something new that might help you someday. Amtrak wants conductors that will provide good customer service while staying focused on whats happening on the railroad.


----------



## Amfleeter

As someone who's a bit short of 21, with not a whole lot of previous work experience, though I do have a good bit of college, I'm applying to be a Customer Service Representative at Amtrak. I do plan to stick with this for a year or two, until I turn 21 in a year and change. If I am hired for this position, will it help me when and if I apply to be an Assistant Conductor over jobs in other fields?


----------



## Paulus

Amfleeter said:


> As someone who's a bit short of 21, with not a whole lot of previous work experience, though I do have a good bit of college, I'm applying to be a Customer Service Representative at Amtrak. I do plan to stick with this for a year or two, until I turn 21 in a year and change. If I am hired for this position, will it help me when and if I apply to be an Assistant Conductor over jobs in other fields?


Any internal job will be immensely helpful, though anything customer facing is probably best.


----------



## OBS

If hired as CSR and looking to change crafts, for ex. to train service, they will look at your attendance record (including willingness to work OT and days off), your disciplinary record, and it will help if your manager's like you and are willing to help push for you...


----------



## OBSLA

I am an OBS-crew member based in L.A. Will my 2 years on the job with Amtrak help me as an A/C? I am scheduled to be in Delaware starting in March - if all goes well. Can anyone give any advice? -OBSLA


----------



## Bob Dylan

Study hard, learn the signals and rules, good luck, your experience on Amtrak gives you a leg up since you know how Passenger Trains operate!

Which Crew Base are you hired for, if LA you are lucky???


----------



## OBSLA

You are correct - - it's L.A., and you are also correct in noting that I've kept my eyes and ears open to what the C and A/Cs do on board. I believe that at lease one of my fellow OBS will join me, so that's help as well; as far as studying together. So thank you for the advice. Side Note: I think that we'll start with Metrolink as they are all Amtrak employees anyway (engineers and conductors). Alicia 2230 layover in Austin now? Last year I did a 2230 San Antonio layover that shuttled me across town and put me up next to the University - lol. Very greatful and appreciative -OBSLA


----------



## Bob Dylan

The only crew that lays over in Austin now are the engineers. Up to a few years ago the Diner Crew layed over in Austin cause Amtrak didn't want to pay them for the ride to/from SAS. Now they all go to SAS and stay in the Staybridge Suites by the Station.

Sounds like you'll do fine,and its good to have a study partner during the training! And congrats on getting the LA Base, I don't know much about Metrolink but being on the extra board I'm sure you'll have an interesting time while you build Seniority.

I've always found most of the LA based Crews to be cool people, you know, California Dreamin'! Keep us posted!


----------



## OBSLA

I will keep you posted - for sure.

But, as it stands now, the Texas Eagle Sleeping attendant based out of L.A. currently lays-over in Austin for two days (as recent as last week); It changed from SAS about 4-9 months ago. Just FYI.

Again, thanks for all your help. -OBSLA


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks for the update on the SCA laying over in Austin! When I last rode #421 from TPL- LAX in Oct on the way to the Gathering, the LA Based SCAs for #421/#422 were still laying over in SAS

and the CHI-SAS SCAs for these sleepers also layed over in SAS.


----------



## OBSLA

JIMHUDSON-

You are absolutely correct; I remember that there was track-work being done north of SAS and pax were being bused up north. During that time the 2230 SCAs were staying in SAS. The work has been completed now.

I also remember that the powers-that-be MAYBE wanted the L.A. SCA to go up together with the CHI SCA; at least to Austin. Previously, the L.A. SCA would get off at 4:50 AM in SAS when the paxs were still sleeping, and while the switching was done. It then left northbound as the TE with the new CHI SCA at 6:30 AM (the paxs would wake up to a brand new SCA and wondered where the old one went). So now, the L.A. SCA gets off in Austin at 9:31 AM and the CHI SCA continues on all the way to CHI. I guess that's the customer service reason and/or theory.

-Regards, OBSLA


----------



## Sean

Does anyone know what the current pay rate is once you "markup"?


----------



## Martina Draine

Applying for assistance conductors trainee training Is there a class in Wilmington DE


----------



## roadman3313

Yes there is. Once you successfully complete the application process consisting of some testing (both written and strength), interview, physical, drug and alcohol screening among other things and are chosen for the position you will be flown out to Wilmington for a 6-8 week class. This is where you will learn many of the fundamental skills and knowledge required for the job. After that you will be flown back and do on-the-job training at your respective crew base you applied to.

Next class starts June 1st with another starting July 27th. Oakland and Sacramento will have new hires there as well as from a few other locations around the country.

Best of luck if applying. The application process will generally take a few months depending on the hiring timeline.


----------



## Acela150

roadman3313 said:


> Yes there is. Once you successfully complete the application process consisting of some testing (both written and strength), interview, physical, drug and alcohol screening among other things and are chosen for the position you will be flown out to Wilmington for a 6-8 week class. This is where you will learn many of the fundamental skills and knowledge required for the job. After that you will be flown back and do on-the-job training at your respective crew base you applied to.
> 
> Next class starts June 30th with another starting July 27th. Oakland and Sacramento will have new hires there as well as from a few other locations around the country.
> 
> Best of luck if applying. The application process will generally take a few months depending on the hiring timeline.


I don't know if Amtrak would fly you. But I would take a guess that they would reimburse you for milage traveled. When I went to Mcdonough for NS CT class they didn't care how you got there. We got reimbursed for Milage. Although with Amtrak being nation wide I could see them paying for you to fly from the west coast.


----------



## roadman3313

I know they do fly people over from the West Coast the Saturday (or Sunday) prior to the start of the class. That is a good point though as I'm not sure how they do it in the East.


----------



## Triley

roadman3313 said:


> I know they do fly people over from the West Coast the Saturday (or Sunday) prior to the start of the class. That is a good point though as I'm not sure how they do it in the East.


If you're hiring out from a crew base on the corridor, they schedule you on a Regional and send you in.


----------



## Acela150

Triley, if one gets hired and lives close to Wilmington e.g. Philly, Baltimore, DC, etc. Does Amtrak get upset if folks go home over weekends if you get weekends off during training? At NS training my roommate lived in Atlanta and went home on the weekends and certain days after classes and they didn't care. Just curious.


----------



## Triley

I can't speak to T&E training, but my class of LSAs was sent to DC for training, and they encouraged us to head home for the weekend if we wanted, even though we kept the hotel room for the whole three and a half weeks. Heck, I left the country one weekend to visit my loved one. As long as any homework was completed and you did well in class, they didn't mind in the slightest. As a matter of fact, two Fridays they let us go early so we could catch the last non-peak Acela to Boston, so we could be home at a reasonable time (avoiding like a 4pm Regional), nor did we have to pay full fare (could use our ride pass and pay the discounted price).


----------



## Acela150

That's good to hear. Just curious what is the last off peak Acela? If it goes by AGR rules that would be 2166.


----------



## Triley

When we were in DC there was trackwork around Baltimore that was causing delays, so they moved back the Acela departures by 5 minutes, so I think one day we were able to make 2168. But the first week we were lucky enough to make 2166.

And yes, our pass rules for the Acela are the same as AGR redemptions. 9am-1:59pm, 6pm-end of service, and weekends.


----------



## ts313

Hello,

I just recently applied for the passenger Conductor Assistant trainee position. It was listed for Philadelphia. I live in SNJ.I understand the training is 8 weeks in Wilmington, DE which happens to be my hometown and I can stay with family while training instead of a hotel. After I applied I did an online culture assessment. is there any wrong/right answers for that? How long after this will I/if I hear anything? months? I understand the process is long...what is involved in training? is it difficult? also if the position is listed Philadelphia, does that mean I'm stationed out of there? I'd like to be or even Wilmington, as I looking to relocate back to my hometown. if this is the case, what is the zone you travel for work? Or am I assigned anywhere in the US? also is there overnight travel? I know days can be 10 hours/12 hour days? I don't have children but have pets which is a concern. I have a lot of questions, but I'd appreciate any assistance on this. Thank you.


----------



## roadman3313

I'd say my process was a few months from the initial application and offer. The Culture Fit assessment is just looking to see if you will be a good fit within the Amtrak culture (of safety). This test is relatively new as it is part of a new initial online assessment. As long as you have a mind for safety and a bit of common sense you should pass that just fine. After that there generally is a written testing session. Details and some sample questions along with a Realistic Job Preview will be sent to you. For mine, it was in a small group session at the crew base I applied to. They explain a bit about the position, pay, benefits, and expectations (basically extra board hours, nights away from home, the assigned day off isn't always guaranteed, etc...) Once you pass the test a "fit test" will be ordered at a local contracted facility. This basically tests your arm and leg strength. There is an example of the test on the Amtrak Careers website. Assuming a good result on that, next step generally will be an interview where you are asked a series of standardized questions. If you make it to that step you will also receive some sample things to look for to prepare. If you are selected they will then do a more detailed physical and drug screen. Assuming you make it pass all that you will receive your ticket to Wilmington for the 8 week (average) training course. This is a lot of classroom and practical application of that classroom training to familiarize you with working on the railroad. This will be your first experience of some of the actual physical and mental demands of the job. After that you will be sent back to your crew base for on the job training. You will be on probation working with another experienced conductor so this is really the time to perform and demonstrate what you have learned as well as clarify any concerns you have in terms of doing the job well. This is the real test as you will be assisting real passengers on a real revenue train. After a few months (generally 6+), if you do well and pass everything you will "mark up" and start the job as an Assistant Passenger Conductor at the regular starting rate of pay (up to this point you will still be at training wages). You will work the extra board and be required to report in within 2 hours of getting called in. You will have one day off a week but it is not guaranteed (all depends on if you work an outbound trip on the day before your day off... if so you are working your day off back although you still will receive some time off after that). Most likely you will not be home every night depending on what trips you are assigned. Many are outbound one day and return the next day.

You will be expected to take the Passenger Conductor test to "promote" to a Passenger Conductor within a year or so of hire. If you are unable to pass the training and tests to become a full fledged conductor within the acceptable amount of time and tries you will no longer be employed by Amtrak. As was said in my hiring class... "Amtrak no longer hires Assistant Passenger Conductors... we hire Passenger Conductor Trainees." It is the expectation (and requirement) that you promote to Conductor. Once you promote you are back to the bottom of the extra board.

With that said, you still may work Assistant Conductor Assignments... you will just be qualified to work as a Passenger Conductor as well and sign as being responsible for the train.

There are some exceptions to what is listed above but it is mainly to illustrate that it is not an easy process. There will be lots of training, many days away from home, some nights with little sleep (just the mandatory rest period), long working days, among other situations with passengers and operations as well as emergency situations. It isn't a job for just anyone, however those who I know find it very fulfilling and they enjoy what they do.

If you are working on the Northeast Corridor some elements are slightly different and the seniority can be a bit different as well so most likely you'd stay on routes near the Corridor area. I'm from the west though so I can't fully comment on that aspect of it.

Full Disclosure: The above is the process as I went through it and as it was explained to me as well. It may have changed and there may be parts that are not necessarily accurate anymore. I ultimately went through the hiring process, however having worked in the transportation industry before and now with a young one growing up I didn't want to miss more of those "moments" per say. In the end I chose a different position elsewhere that worked better for my personal situation at the time, however I was still glad I went through the process of the hiring as it made me really think if the position were for me. Maybe a few years back before family ties and settling down it would have been perfect... but it is something to think about as you mention you have pets. Just think about how the demands of the job would fit with your personal situation and go from there. As stated above, the hours and days will be irregular for your first few years. You will hear the expression you are "owned" by the railway... that was a common expression at the crew base I was looking at. But again, it can be a very rewarding position as well. Whatever you decide... best of luck!


----------



## Hal

roadman3313 said:


> I'd say my process was a few months from the initial application and offer. The Culture Fit assessment is just looking to see if you will be a good fit within the Amtrak culture (of safety). This test is relatively new as it is part of a new initial online assessment. As long as you have a mind for safety and a bit of common sense you should pass that just fine. After that there generally is a written testing session. Details and some sample questions along with a Realistic Job Preview will be sent to you. For mine, it was in a small group session at the crew base I applied to. They explain a bit about the position, pay, benefits, and expectations (basically extra board hours, nights away from home, the assigned day off isn't always guaranteed, etc...) Once you pass the test a "fit test" will be ordered at a local contracted facility. This basically tests your arm and leg strength. There is an example of the test on the Amtrak Careers website. Assuming a good result on that, next step generally will be an interview where you are asked a series of standardized questions. If you make it to that step you will also receive some sample things to look for to prepare. If you are selected they will then do a more detailed physical and drug screen. Assuming you make it pass all that you will receive your ticket to Wilmington for the 8 week (average) training course. This is a lot of classroom and practical application of that classroom training to familiarize you with working on the railroad. This will be your first experience of some of the actual physical and mental demands of the job. After that you will be sent back to your crew base for on the job training. You will be on probation working with another experienced conductor so this is really the time to perform and demonstrate what you have learned as well as clarify any concerns you have in terms of doing the job well. This is the real test as you will be assisting real passengers on a real revenue train. After a few months (generally 6+), if you do well and pass everything you will "mark up" and start the job as an Assistant Passenger Conductor at the regular starting rate of pay (up to this point you will still be at training wages). You will work the extra board and be required to report in within 2 hours of getting called in. You will have one day off a week but it is not guaranteed (all depends on if you work an outbound trip on the day before your day off... if so you are working your day off back although you still will receive some time off after that). Most likely you will not be home every night depending on what trips you are assigned. Many are outbound one day and return the next day.


Mark up is right after the initial training. Classroom at Wilmington and then a few weeks posting (on the job training) with crews at your crew base. That is not six months. Six months is the probationary period after marking up.

On the Northeast Corrider the train crew almost always returns home at the end of a trip. Most likely train crew is home every day on the NEC. A trip is continuous from sign up time to return to home crew base. Also there will be one relief day every week. It will be the assigned day ( the day is assigned by seniority and will be the same day every week for each month, it could change month to month if the another day is bid for or someone outbids for the day held the previous month) since on the NEC train crews return home the same day..


----------

